# Are some worms better than others?



## Gameface (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm wondering if any of you have a preference for worms from one place over another. I live right next to a Wal-Mart, so that's usually where the worms I buy come from. Is a worm a worm no matter where you got it? Is there anything in particular to look for when buying worms?

Thanks


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Open the package and poke them... if they jump and move right away, they're usually pretty fresh or at least in good shape. I check the dirt as well... if its all clumped up, its been passed through the worms in the container and its not fresh so they won't keep as long if you don't use them all. If its more of a soft powdery "mulch" looking stuff, those are probably the freshest worms you're going to find and they will be nice and healthy and keep for a while as long as you keep them cool. Where you buy them doesn't really matter I don't think. I'll buy them at Walmart unless all their packages have been there for a while but during the summer, they're pretty good about keeping a fresh supply. Don't buy the green ones.... they seem to die really quick and the green is just a gimmick. 8)


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Those are all good ideas, but another option is to go diggin' for them. I have always just gotten them straight out of the ground...good idea if you have the time!


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

I've always gotten mine out of the garden the night before we go. Fresh, large and the fish love em.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

As was said, definitely check for life before buying. If you have to ask a cashier for them (inside their walk-in or whatnot), let them know you'd like to check them first. They'll usually bring a few cans to choose from.

Walmart has a good value since their price is typically pretty low for 2 dozen worms, although often times I don't plan on using 24 worms in an outing and don't need that many. The Walmart worms aren't always very big either.

I like getting worms from gas stations, if I can. They usually have a local guy that brings them in (local worms, not Canadian) and they're typically huge compared to the worms at Walmart of Sportsman's Warehouse. Big fat worms make me feel better about my odds. Whether or not there's any truth to it, I don't care. I like them juicy.

Also, when they're bigger, they are easier to toss without added weights. Right now with the runoff, the lower sections of popular rivers and creeks aren't being pressured by very many fishermen. It's a perfect time to slide a worm up the line and drop it behind a big obstruction. A weightless nightcrawler will clean house right now on the Provo, no doubt.

Back on track, are some worms better than others? I think so. If I rig up some tiny little worm and hang it under a bubble at a trout lake, it's probably not going to be noticed as easily as a big plump crawler. Same as in murky runoff water. The bigger worm displaces more water and causes more of a disturbance while passing. It will be easier for the fish to find.

None of that is based off of any scientific data, just my own observation. I could be up in the night (catching crawlers).


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Everyone has given you great info. I honestly dont toss worms too much. One thing I wanted to add is dont buy the pan fish/trout worms at walmart or anywhere. They are very skinny and full of hard dirt. I little pinch of a juicy crawler will do the job better than a whole panfish worm.


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

fatbass, what do you like to use for fresh bedding?


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

growing up I would get a bunch every spring digging ditches on the farm that would last me the summer. I swear they were green looking and had a stong smell to them they worked good. Flooding the front lawn was always good for the big nightcrawlers it was fun chacen them with the flashlight at night. Now days it's walmart


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds like a good time for some fishing lore....

It has been thought, for many generations, that the smell of bait makes all the difference. One of my grandpas was convinced that worms need to be kept in coffee grinds for the best effect. Another grandpa believed that it was crucial that you urinate on your worms before fishing with them. (And he did just that, which made it kind of hard to eat a sandwich while you were fishing.)

Don't get laughing too hard. Riddle me this...why is it that two fishermen can use the exact same bait in the exact same spot with the same rigs and yet one catches fish and the other doesn't? You know what I'm talking about.

If you want to get the most out of your bait, whether it's a worm or fly or crank bait, I strongly suggest that either single malt scotch, (none of that blended garbage), or Bailey's Irish Cream is the ticket.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Urinating on worms I will have to give that a shot Finnegan that is pretty funny however I agree that the smell has alot to do with it I had a uncle that use to chew tabacco and spit it in with the worms and we always did really well when other people werent catching anything. :mrgreen:


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> Sounds like a good time for some fishing lore....
> 
> It has been thought, for many generations, that the smell of bait makes all the difference. One of my grandpas was convinced that worms need to be kept in coffee grinds for the best effect. Another grandpa believed that it was crucial that you urinate on your worms before fishing with them. (And he did just that, which made it kind of hard to eat a sandwich while you were fishing.)
> 
> ...


For you or the worms??? :wink:


----------

